# For the people jailed in NYC...



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 3, 2019)

A revolutionary song in tribute to the folks locked up in Brooklyn's Fed jail right now; as the heat has failed. This is what a carceral society looks like.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Feb 3, 2019)

amen.....can you imagine getting popped for some stupid shit and then being left to freeze to death in a concrete box?! wtf. was amazed/heartbroken at the video coming out today of people getting maced trying to get into the building to see their families


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 4, 2019)

What's going on in NYC?


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 4, 2019)

It seems that power/heat has been partially restored to the jail (MDC) in Brooklyn; the city is blaming ConEd for the delay, of course! Corrections may have hit a new, modern level of war crime style incarceration...


----------

